# 22 lr



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Vances in cbus has federal 525 count in stock for $30. Limit 1
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

$30? I spent $15 not long ago.


----------



## Bronzeback60 (May 20, 2009)

Try Buckeye Sports in Hebron in you are near Columbus


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

I paid about that too magis. Not sure if we will see those days again. Vances is typically cheapest in town on guns etc. So don't think its a money grab on their part. Could be wrong though.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just came back from Buckeye Outdoors. They had some 22LR. 30 bucks for a brick. Had a nice Kimber Solo 9mm that I fell in love with, but, the price was pretty high. 1200 bucks.. Saw a .380 body guard for 400, thought that was pretty sweet looking


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok why does everyone post on the internet where are it is 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

English? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

JMLaceUp said:


> English?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Predictive txt and beer dont judge me lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

